# Gravid Bluey?



## Aidan Swanson (Dec 8, 2019)

Im not sure if my bluey is gravid or not and i am also quiet inexperienced (about 2 yrs). She lives with her male friend and when I got them I was told that they have had babies before (21). Weight patterns:
6/11/19=714 grams
30/11/19=764 grams
7/12/19=803 grams
Please help me and do ask questions and give advice about what to do...


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 9, 2019)

photos


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Dec 9, 2019)

There you go hope this helps!


















Sent from my CPH1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## kankryb (Dec 9, 2019)

It looks heavy, well fed or gravid I can't tell but if you think she is close to birth some people remove the male from tank but I don't all I do is take the babies out when born and place them one in each box till I'm sure they eat well then you can place them in small groups or sell


----------



## Aidan Swanson (Dec 10, 2019)

ok thank you im fairly sure that she is gravid then because she has only started eating a lot only recenetly usually she only eats like once a week or less...
also can you link me to the housing of the babies or could they be housed together in a large sistema container?


----------



## kankryb (Dec 10, 2019)

You can house them together but when I have done so there is always one or more that don't get as much food as the others and that don't happen when I keep them one in a box.
When my females have been close to giving birth they are on their heatspot and have heavy breathing


----------

